# Basket grilled mushroom mosaic



## atomicsmoke (Apr 19, 2014)

Last day of lent being a Saturday one could spend a little more time cooking "compliant" dishes. This is not my creation, it's from Raichlen's book. Found it many years ago and enjoyed ever since.

Enoki and cremini mushrooms












IMG_20140419_152823.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 19, 2014






Oyster, shitake and king oyster












IMG_20140419_152917.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 19, 2014






Cleaned them with a wet paper towel (never wash them), chopped in large pieces (didn't chop enoki), salt and pepper, olive oil (toss as you drizzle - as they sponge everything).

While the oil does its job inside the mushroom fibers I grilled garlic, onion and a red pepper.












IMG_20140419_153932.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 19, 2014






Mushrooms in the grill basket.












IMG_20140419_160610.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 19, 2014






Meanwhile roasted garlic, onion and red pepper get chopped (pepper was wrapped for a few minutes so I could skin it effortlessly).












IMG_20140419_161440.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 19, 2014






Enoki goes in at the end (takes a couple of minutes only)












IMG_20140419_161409.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 19, 2014






Tossed the mushrooms with the chopped vegetables.

A handful of chopped parsley and is ready to enjoy.













IMG_20140419_162336.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 19, 2014






Thank you for checking it out.


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 20, 2014)

Now this is just beautiful! I love enoki mushrooms (or any mushrooms actually) and what you've done is so stunning! Thank you for sharing!

Cheers! - Leah


----------

